# What are some possible(realistic) trades you would like to see?



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Lets be real its only a matter of time until they trade Maggette. Unless they get to the WCF or higher I dont see Maggette being a clipper no longer until next year! So for fun who would like to see Maggette trade for? Livingston and Brand is untradeable of course unless we get someone like Lebron or Wade which is very unlikely. I would really take advantage of the Sonics right now! There not looking to win right now and thinking of even selling there franchise. We need take advantage of that by getting a Ray Allen or Rashard Lewis!. Not sure how the Salary cap works but it does indeed match I would do that trade.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Daniel Ewing + Zeljko Rebraca

for

Rick Brunson + Steven Hunter + 09 2nd.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Zeljko Rebraca for Primoz Brezec.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the mavs recently tried to lowball josh howard. 5/24$million...or something close to that. howard felt insulted...maggette doesn't like it in LA. perhaps a maggette for howard deal?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> the mavs recenlty tried to lowball josh howard. 5/24$million...or something close to that. howard felt insulted...maggette doesn't like it in LA. perhaps a maggette for howard deal?


I would love that!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> the mavs recently tried to lowball josh howard. 5/24$million...or something close to that. howard felt insulted...maggette doesn't like it in LA. perhaps a maggette for howard deal?


Since when does Maggette not like it in L.A.? And Maggette for Howard is essentially trading for the same type of player, if we bench Howard as well, expect the same output.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Since when does Maggette not like it in L.A.? And Maggette for Howard is essentially trading for the same type of player, if we bench Howard as well, expect the same output.



same in the sense that they are both athletic swingmen, but howard is an excellent defender...maggette could be, if he tried, but...

and howard doesn't turn the ball over as much...

leidout, if the trade was proposed by dallas, you would be opposed to it? you'd rather keep maggette over howard? just curious...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> leidout, if the trade was proposed by dallas, you would be opposed to it? you'd rather keep maggette over howard? just curious...


To me, they're pretty much the same, Howard wants more money (probably what Maggs is getting now) so the savings will only be temporary. Maggette does cause slightly more turnovers, but he also constantly puts the opposing defense in foul trouble. He's not a terrible defender like most have come to believe, but Ross & Brand make him look bad in comparison... which is expected, they'll make Howard look bad too. Plus, if you put Howard on the bench too, i think Maggette comes out as a slightly superior player because of his offense. Don't expect Howard to be happy sitting on the bench in his contract year.

I wouldn't do the trade because we've got Maggette for 2 more years (maybe 3), Howard would probably demand big money next year and be a problem if he doesn't get it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> To me, they're pretty much the same, Howard wants more money (probably what Maggs is getting now) so the savings will only be temporary. Maggette does cause slightly more turnovers, but he also constantly puts the opposing defense in foul trouble. He's not a terrible defender like most have come to believe, but Ross & Brand make him look bad in comparison... which is expected, they'll make Howard look bad too. Plus, if you put Howard on the bench too, i think Maggette comes out as a slightly superior player because of his offense. Don't expect Howard to be happy sitting on the bench in his contract year.
> 
> I wouldn't do the trade because we've got Maggette for 2 more years (maybe 3), Howard would probably demand big money next year and be a problem if he doesn't get it.



good points...understood...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think theres any realistic at thsi point, other than perhaps a maggette for draft picks trade mid season (if the kaman deal goes through, in order to save money...). And that would only happen if thomas and singleton really step up, making maggs expendable. Otherwise i see maggs staying here for another year until he opts out, and we lose him for nothing.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I dont think theres any realistic at thsi point, other than perhaps a maggette for draft picks trade mid season (if the kaman deal goes through, in order to save money...). And that would only happen if thomas and singleton really step up, making maggs expendable. Otherwise i see maggs staying here for another year until he opts out, and we lose him for nothing.


If Kaman starts asking for 60+ million or so, then that opens up a lot of possibilities to package him with someone to land a big name player.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

leidout said:


> If Kaman starts asking for 60+ million or so, then that opens up a lot of possibilities to package him with someone to land a big name player.


If we can package Kaman/Maggette we can defintely get an all star in return, the only question who?


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Years back Maggette used to be a good defender...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> If we can package Kaman/Maggette we can defintely get an all star in return, the only question who?



KG...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> KG...


Dunno about Brand & KG playing together, but i'd like to see the Paul Pierce discussion open up again.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

PP would be great. If the Clips could get a superstar level player, he'd be a good choice. Clips could use a dangerous SG, maybe not even PP, but someone like Redd.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> If Kaman starts asking for 60+ million or so, then that opens up a lot of possibilities to package him with someone to land a big name player.


True, i mentioned this in another thread. However, the problem with this is kamans contract. hes only making like 3-4 million right now. That means, them together would only be able to fetch a guy wh omakes around 10-12 million, i dont think any of the superstar players make that little.

however, if NEXT year, a sign and trade deal can be worked out, yes, salary cap wise, kaman and maggette, should/would be able to net us a superstar.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

universal! said:


> PP would be great. If the Clips could get a superstar level player, he'd be a good choice. Clips could use a dangerous SG, maybe not even PP, but someone like Redd.


Yea more than likely it would be someone from the east so Redd is a possiblity.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

To be truthful I don't want to see any trades if the teams is playing well. If they are not playing well then that is another story but I don't think there is any way that the Clippers will trade anyone is they are playing like they did last year.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Weasel said:


> To be truthful I don't want to see any trades if the teams is playing well. If they are not playing well then that is another story but I don't think there is any way that the Clippers will trade anyone is they are playing like they did last year.


Me either. Unless there's a player like a Ron Artest but doubtful. I want the current team to give it one more crack at it and lets see how far we can take this. If they make it to the WCF or higher dont trade anyone! If they dont, let the trading begin!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I sort of took this topic as a hypothetical. Last year's team deserves another chance together.

But, what if somehow last season was the max level this current group could hit? Remember the Dallas, Sac teams of a few years ago? Now what is a possible trade that could put the Clips all the way to the top? My feeling was getting someone like Redd who could flat out shoot the ball, letting EB work on the inside. Then imagine having Livingston being able to dish off at will to a player who dominates inside or a player who will make the J. That would be a great core of Livingston, Redd, and EB. Then add Sofo, Kaman (depends on the trades), Q Ross in for defensive purposes and guys like Cassell, Mobley, Singleton, Diaz, etc. in the mix....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman + Maggette for Shard + one of the Sonics many project C's, Sene prefferably due to him being on a rookie deal for four years.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Kaman + Maggette for Shard + one of the Sonics many project C's, Sene prefferably due to him being on a rookie deal for four years.


Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Deal might still be on the table, but Maggette + Livingston for Allen Iverson would probably wouldn't be a smart long term move, but for this year and next year, the championship would be ours to lose..

Maggette/Mobley + Kaman for Gilbert Arenas seems like an outside possibility too, can you imagine what this team would be like if that coin flip went the other way?

Paul Pierce really makes the most sense over anything else though, that's why the trade rumor hasn't died for like 3 years.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Maggette/Mobley + Kaman for Gilbert Arenas seems like an outside possibility too, can you imagine what this team would be like if that coin flip went the other way?


Doubt we can get Arenas with that. Maggette + Kaman + Rights to Diaz + 2nd for Arenas + Blatche on the other hand I'd love, but then again, it's pure fantasy :angel:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think the only way we get superstar wing player, is if we draft one. We wont have cap room for a long time if ever again, and there arent any really on the trading block it seems now. So maybe dunleavvy and baylor realize this too.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i doubt anything will happen, unless Corey keeps on acting like a baby...then maybe but i doubt we can even get a mediocre player in return for him....much less a superstar....i think the best we can probably get is draft pics.....


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i think a reasonable trade would be maggette for szcerbiak...the clippers are in huge need of a 3 point shooter especially since mobley said his elbow will hurt his long range......wallys not a great defender i admit but could be the spark the clippers need


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> i think a reasonable trade would be maggette for szcerbiak...the clippers are in huge need of a 3 point shooter especially since mobley said his elbow will hurt his long range......wallys not a great defender i admit but could be the spark the clippers need


Uh... no.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Uh... no.


ditto

just say no to wally...


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

The only Maggette trade that ever made sense was the Artest deal..
now.. if Maggette is sulking because the Clips are deeper and stronger and he doesn't get to just play offense and score and go to the FT line and Dun forces Maggs to play D then perhaps a change of scenery will be coming soon for Maggs.

I don't think this Clip team needs anything to add ..
Clips can go quick, big, run and gun, set up offense, match up will with all the teams in the league with this roster. I truly feel that this team is set up to make a run to the Championship series because of the depth, quality and flexible roster. Now if we can just get and stay healthy.
Kaman, Cassell, Ross, Mobley, AWilliams, Rebraca.

Go Clips.
Stand pat.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

14HipClip said:


> I don't think this Clip team needs anything to add ..
> Clips can go quick, big, run and gun, set up offense, match up will with all the teams in the league with this roster. I truly feel that this team is set up to make a run to the Championship series because of the depth, quality and flexible roster. Now if we can just get and stay healthy.
> Kaman, Cassell, Ross, Mobley, AWilliams, Rebraca.
> 
> ...



remember when people would laugh at us for thinking this?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

nauticazn25 said:


> i think a reasonable trade would be maggette for szcerbiak...the clippers are in huge need of a 3 point shooter especially since mobley said his elbow will hurt his long range......wallys not a great defender i admit but could be the spark the clippers need


I'd rather get Korver and something from the 6ers then get Wally for Maggs.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I'd rather get Korver and something from the 6ers then get Wally for Maggs.



korver for maggs would kill us...i'd take szcerbiak over korver...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> korver for maggs would kill us...i'd take szcerbiak over korver...


And why is that? Because he was a one time all star? Korver is younger, on a cheaper contract and playing better so far in the preseason(16.8|4.3|1.3 with .75 steals on 43.1% FG and 47.9% 3PT vs 14.3|2.3|.7 with .67 steals on 44.1% FG and 42.9% 3PT)

EDIT: I also said Korver and more, not just straight up for that matter.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> And why is that? Because he was a one time all star? Korver is younger, on a cheaper contract and playing better so far in the preseason(16.8|4.3|1.3 with .75 steals on 43.1% FG and 47.9% 3PT vs 14.3|2.3|.7 with .67 steals on 44.1% FG and 42.9% 3PT)
> 
> EDIT: I also said Korver and more, not just straight up for that matter.



neither are especially good at creating their own shots, but wally is better than kyle...

honestly, i'd rather keep maggette...i think that maggette is too valuable to trade for the likes of wally or kyle...


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Of course Maggs would be better on the Clips than any possible (realistic) trade. But if he's going to sulk, then he will get traded, and in that case, the Clips, baring good fortune (or a stupid gm) won't get a equivalent deal.

But I'm going to put my faith in Maggs until he shows otherwise. I loved seeing him coming off the bench and abusing the other team's second unit. There was that insane game he had in the playoffs when he came off the bench- I'm hoping we can see that Maggs, and that he'll be content in that role.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Corey Maggette for Joe Johnson and Sheldon Williams


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

hutcht02 said:


> Corey Maggette for Joe Johnson and Sheldon Williams



I think the last thing the Hawks need is another sg/sf, but you never know.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Didnt Joe Johnson sign the max contract? I dont think it works under cap.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Daniel Ewing for DeMarr Johnson


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

maggette for monta ellis...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well this season is pretty much almost over and we need to trade Maggette. How about Ben Gordon or Nociona and Knicks 1st round pick next year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont want to be stuck with this team, so id prefer trading maggette for just a draft pick to give us some cap space. 

Either that or somehow find a way to get a superstar still for maggs and others.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i dont want to be stuck with this team, so id prefer trading maggette for just a draft pick to give us some cap space.


Yeah... **** it, trade him for a 2nd rounder and hope you get lucky with a Michael Redd/Gilbert Arenas type. We'll need to save the money for Livingston's max deal.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well 2nd rounder would be a bit too little. I say first rounder from someone who is willing to give up. I mean, thers not that many first rounders who can have the impact maggette can on a team...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

leidout said:


> Yeah... **** it, trade him for a 2nd rounder and hope you get lucky with a Michael Redd/Gilbert Arenas type. We'll need to save the money for Livingston's max deal.


Max deal? Unless he plays like an All-star the rest of the way I dont see that happening. Probably something 40-45Million extension.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

for some reason I think Maggette will be traded to Minnesota for ****ing Ricky Davis!


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mike Miller


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i still like my original idea of maggette kaman and something else for pau gasol and mike miller.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Mo Pete makes the most sense. A shooter and an expiring contract. I think we could get a filler with him too, possibly another pick or Joey Graham. I really think if we throw in something else we can land Mo Pete and Graham.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> i still like my original idea of maggette kaman and something else for pau gasol and mike miller.



why would the grizzlies even consider that?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

supposedly pao wants out. If you can pick up kaman, a draft pick or two, and another guy, i say its decent..not to mention trading millers contract for maggs


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> supposedly pao wants out. If you can pick up kaman, a draft pick or two, and another guy, i say its decent..not to mention trading millers contract for maggs



i remember the article...i'll try to find it, but from what i gathered from the article, he was just unhappy that the grizz were losing...he didn't want out of memphis, he just wanted memphis to win...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i heard he was upset when the grizz said they would consider trading him....


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If Dunleavy isn't going to play Maggette the PT he deserves, then we should trade him for a 1st round pick, because that would give us possible 3 1st rounder picks and we could package those for a proven player or for a top 5 pick to get a franchise type player like Oden, Durant or Brandon Wright.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i remember the article...i'll try to find it, but from what i gathered from the article, he was just unhappy that the grizz were losing...he didn't want out of memphis, he just wanted memphis to win...


Nah i think Weasel (or could've been on the main board too) had posted an article a while back where Pau said he didn't expect to stay in Memphis after the team got sold.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> Max deal? Unless he plays like an All-star the rest of the way I dont see that happening. Probably something 40-45Million extension.


Kaman pushed himself really hard in his extension year last year, got 50+ million when very few other teams were interested in him. If Livingston has half a brain, he'll push up his stats (just like he is now) and demand close to a max deal otherwise he'll walk at the end of his free agency. Dunleavy is on his nuts so badly he'll pay the kid practically anything. Mark my words, Livingston will get at least 70 million.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Nah i think Weasel (or could've been on the main board too) had posted an article a while back where Pau said he didn't expect to stay in Memphis after the team got sold.



was it the interview with the spanish newspaper?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

leidout said:


> Kaman pushed himself really hard in his extension year last year, got 50+ million when very few other teams were interested in him. If Livingston has half a brain, he'll push up his stats (just like he is now) and demand close to a max deal otherwise he'll walk at the end of his free agency. Dunleavy is on his nuts so badly he'll pay the kid practically anything. Mark my words, Livingston will get at least 70 million.


No teams wanted Kaman??? Lots of teams wanted Kaman! He would have got more than his deal now. Probably 60 Million if he became a free agent.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

having Pow would be fine n dandy but i would not like to have a player who is limited to a very very very short season cuz of his injuries...or will never go bak to his old self ...i dont think the Clippers should take that risk with Pow...
i would rather get a shooter...and a Center not much to give us offense but rebounds....maybe blocks....Elton would be our main post presence.....


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> No teams wanted Kaman??? Lots of teams wanted Kaman! He would have got more than his deal now. Probably 60 Million if he became a free agent.


That's a good point. Remember, at the end of last season he was touted as a top ten center, maybe even top eight or higher.

Kaman's substandard play this season probably means he wouldn't get that much if he were a free agent at the end of this season, but if he ends up averaging the same numbers at the end of this season as last season, it's safe to say the extension was a wise one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Edit: NVM, I'd rather keep CMaximus and SkinnyLiv


----------

